# Pictures With Your Bestest Friend



## largenlovely (Jul 27, 2008)

I just wanted to show some love for my bestest friend in the whole wide world. We've been friends for almost 20 years and she's like a sister to me. I know if everyone else left me in this world..she'd be there 

So let us see pictures of you with your bestest friend  

View attachment SharronMe.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 27, 2008)

I heart your idea for this thread, Melissa! Friends are the _muy importante_ in the mocha of life.

My brother is prolly my bestest friend. (I don't normally smoke, but we were hosting a July 4th party on my rooftop.) He's the good-looking one to the right. 

View attachment n48809392_31999378_8376.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jul 27, 2008)

Me, my bff and just for the funz of it -> some members from Band of Horses thrown into the mix.


----------



## The Fez (Jul 27, 2008)

me with my best mate, good mate behind us, his girlfriend in the middle and another good mate on the right. Mostly hammered.







and here's Mr Motivator, if any brits remember him from the early 90's






what a stud


----------



## g-squared (Jul 27, 2008)

well i might actually have some real pictures of us, but i didnt feel like looking for them, and i think i like this one a lot anyway. If you werent sure im the man's man on the right in the pink underoos.Also, theyre calling me geoge, because in my 6th grade yearbook thats how my name was spelled, and pretty much ever since i told them they havent called me anything else

View attachment noobz.jpg


well if you arent too busy ogling my artwork,(yes ive got more MS paint masterpieces) then feel free to ask me to see some of the others. i just dont feel like posting all of them right now.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a few bestest friends that are different kinds of friends to me. This one is a pic of myself and next to me is Danielle who has been my roommate and best friend for 14 years. the others are our friend Holly and Becki (sisters) and my sister Tori. 

View attachment more camara 095k.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 27, 2008)

Me and my bestie. Known her since we were 14, been best friends for 9 years.  






View attachment Photo 20.jpg


----------



## Irena (Jul 27, 2008)

This really is a great thread idea...My sister has always and will always be my very best friend . This pic was taken a couple of weeks ago when we were out celebrating my birthday View attachment rene's 22nd bday 009fix.jpg


----------



## Ivy (Jul 27, 2008)

i love this thread! so many happy friends! i don't have a bestest friend, but i have quite a few BEST friends..





Christy and I have been best friends for 12 years. She's like a sister to me. This picture of us is from 2004.





Kellie, Holly and I! Kellie and I have been best friends since 2004. Holly and I have been best friends for only a year and a half, but we live together and do EVERYTHING together.


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Jul 27, 2008)

Susan and I have been friends for 11 years. Susan's b/f was my Italian tutor and I became close with both of them. When their relationship ended he told me I couldn't remain friends with both of them so I had to make a choice....I haven't spoken to him since. LOL 

During the planning stages of my 1st wedding Susan kept wishing I had choose him, apparently I was bridezilla the 1st time around. When Phil and I got married she passed on being my maid of honor, I guess I scared her for life. 

Thankfully, Susan has stuck around in good time and bad. In September of 2006 Susan and I lost our fathers 9 days apart. Both deaths were totally unexpected. As much as it sucked for both of us I felt lucky that we had each other to help deal with the shock and sadness. I just know she and I will grow old together! 

View attachment DSC03361.JPG


View attachment DSC03342.JPG


----------



## Ivy (Jul 27, 2008)

Big Butt Asshley said:


> Susan and I have been friends for 11 years. Susan's b/f was my Italian tutor and I became close with both of them. When their relationship ended he told me I couldn't remain friends with both of them so I had to make a choice....I haven't spoken to him since. LOL
> 
> During the planning stages of my 1st wedding Susan kept wishing I had choose him, apparently I was bridezilla the 1st time around. When Phil and I got married she passed on being my maid of honor, I guess I scared her for life.
> 
> Thankfully, Susan has stuck around in good time and bad. In September of 2006 Susan and I lost our fathers 9 days apart. Both deaths were totally unexpected. As much as it sucked for both of us I felt lucky that we had each other to help deal with the shock and sadness. I just know she and I will grow old together!



this is such a sweet post!! aw aw awwww  i am all warm and fuzzy inside now.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 27, 2008)

that gotta aaaaaawwwwwwww outta me too!!



Big Butt Asshley said:


> Thankfully, Susan has stuck around in good time and bad. In September of 2006 Susan and I lost our fathers 9 days apart. Both deaths were totally unexpected. As much as it sucked for both of us I felt lucky that we had each other to help deal with the shock and sadness. I just know she and I will grow old together!


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 27, 2008)

Since we're posting stories to go along with it...here's ours 

Me and Sharron became friends when we were 16..Our first day of Algebra class I walked in and she was telling off a cheerleader lol. I had been sunburned for the first time ever. My skin was peeling and it was driving me nuts. I was trying to discreetly take some of it off here and there. The cheerleader was sitting right in front of me and turned around and loudly said "eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww that's disgusting". I told her to turn around and mind her own fucking business. 

Sharron was sitting next to me..in the next aisle. I wound up peeling as much of my skin off as i could and carefully placing it into the cheerleaders curly poofed out 80's hair. By the time class was over...she had a hair full of my skin in the back of her hair. Me and Sharron laughed so hard that we immediately became best friends. She also became very good friends with my brother.

Two years later my brother and 3 of his friends died in a car accident. It was very public around town and on the news ..all the kids at school would just stare at me as i walked down the halls and whisper that i was the girl whose brother died. Nobody would talk to me...they just didn't know what to say to me. Sharron was the only one who stuck around even when she didn't know what to say. For this i'll never be able to repay her in this lifetime. She's been with me when i needed her most and even when i've felt abandoned by my own family. She's the best friend a girl could ever have


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 27, 2008)

This is me and my girl Jess (I'm on the right). Put quite simply, she is my lifeline. Neither of us would be here today without the other. We met in 6th grade, when I was new in our school, and she was the only one who didn't make fun of me...because everyone else was making fun of HER. We were sort of kindred spirits...we're very much alike and we were both alone. She got me into playing flute and it's because of her that I'm damn good at it. Many times we stuck up for each other, got in fights for each other, even when one of us got kicked out of class, the other would say "Fuck it" and just walk out too lol. We skipped classes together when the tormenting got to be too much, our last year of school (we both dropped out because we couldn't take it anymore...it was THAT bad), we left school early pretty much every day and just cruised around. 

The sad thing is, I was never allowed to hang with her outside of school. My mother forbade it. So, once school ended, we'd have to go the entire summer alone...not even able to write or call each other. The last day of school was torture. We'd hold each other so tight and cry and cry...but the reunion in September was always awesome. Once we quit school...because my mom forbade our friendship, I didn't see or hear from her for TEN YEARS. Tried unsuccessfully to find her. We just ended up finding each other about a year ago...and the weird thing is that she was pregnant with her first when I was pregnant with my first...due about the same time...but she lost her baby. And then she got pregnant again and had her daughter a couple of months after I had MY daughter (my second child). So we were pregnant at the same time twice! Now her daughter gets my daughter's hand-me-downs (cause my girl is a bruiser and hers is a peanut lol). 

So this pic was taken last week...the first time we'd seen each other in ten years. And nothing had changed between us. We had a sleep over and stayed up until 2am laughing our asses off. It was awesome. And we're taking a trip together with our girls this fall...we want them to be best friends just like we are!


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 27, 2008)

whatta great story!!! that gave me another aawww moment and even brought tears to my eyes...thank GOD for friends like these



OneHauteMama said:


> So this pic was taken last week...the first time we'd seen each other in ten years. And nothing had changed between us. We had a sleep over and stayed up until 2am laughing our asses off. It was awesome. And we're taking a trip together with our girls this fall...we want them to be best friends just like we are!


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 27, 2008)

I must say..you look a wee bit shitfaced in this pic hehe



Jay West Coast said:


> I heart your idea for this thread, Melissa! Friends are the _muy importante_ in the mocha of life.
> 
> My brother is prolly my bestest friend. (I don't normally smoke, but we were hosting a July 4th party on my rooftop.) He's the good-looking one to the right.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jul 27, 2008)

ok...me and one of my best friends nieve outside some snake place on melrose. guess which one i am?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm gonna say the one that looks like a pretzel. Still, an excellent picture.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 27, 2008)

I, Like Miss Ivy... do not have ONE best friend.

I have many friends and a few close ones. Anyone of of the people pictured below would be the secret keepers for me that I am for them. NOT pictured are 2 of the most important people in my life, Christopher and Nick. I know I have pics of/with them somewhere, but they're not on this computer.

Ok. First up. My Pledge sister Brenda and Courtney (at Courtney's wedding), who is the reason I joined my sorority, Tau Phi Lambda in the first place.

View attachment Best friends 1.jpg


Next we have Courtney again and my friend Mary, who is also my *sister* and former house mate. After losing touch for a few years, we ended up working at the same place and our relationship is stronger than its ever been.

View attachment Best Friends 2.jpg


Next is Lindsay. Lindsay is special because there is a huge age difference between us, but when we were kinda forced to be house mates....we developed an incredible bond. We have shared everything from extremely emotional medical issues to laughing our asses offhigh as kites to me having to fix the other house mate's Dyson after Lindsay decided to shave to dog. 


View attachment Best Friends 4.jpg


Finally... I have the most recent addition to my crew of best friends. I met her in this very place, and what started out as a defense against the boys in the NFL thread turned into one of the most amazing things ever. I love that she drunkenly cries about Mascara and she calls me Jessie, even though like...with one other exception, NO ONE ELSE DOES...lol. I love that she falls asleep in the middle of our conversations and she will wake up 2 hours later and be like "I"M HERE!" But most of all...she's one of my best friends because I know that I can tell her anything and she won't judge me. She'll just be like... "ok... Here's the deal. Since you're not going to listen to me anyway, here's what I think..." and she still loves me after I blatently ignore her advice lol 

Plus she tells people I'm sassy and hot. 

Jenka is A-Mazing and I love her 

View attachment Best Friends 3.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 28, 2008)

my friend Alaina and mee






it's sideways and photobucket is being a tool right now, but there ya go.

well, at least I'm sideways.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jul 28, 2008)

My twin sister, me, Tabitha. My sister and I weren't always close because we were so different. Over the past 5 years she has become the person that I can trust most in the world. I met Tabitha in 7th grade when I moved to a new school and we have been best friends since.







me and Shannon (my twin)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay so I unfortunately couldn't find a picture of us where we either 1. weren't in middle school or 2. embarrassingly drunk sooo, here's a prom picture from awhile ago. I had to block out our dates heads so you'd know who I'm talking about. These are my lovelyyyy besties<3. Steph & Kevvie. I'm the one in the purple-ish color, for the record, although I think its fairly obvious.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 28, 2008)

hey i know that picture...i TOOK that picture ...some of the best lookin' fatties i know  hehe



Ivy said:


> Kellie, Holly and I! Kellie and I have been best friends since 2004. Holly and I have been best friends for only a year and a half, but we live together and do EVERYTHING together.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 28, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Okay so I unfortunately couldn't find a picture of us where we either 1. weren't in middle school or 2. embarrassingly drunk sooo, here's a prom picture from awhile ago. I had to block out our dates heads so you'd know who I'm talking about. These are my lovelyyyy besties<3. Steph & Kevvie. I'm the one in the purple-ish color, for the record, although I think its fairly obvious.



Those black squares made my night!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 28, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Those black squares made my night!



Hahah, I'm glad! I wasn't sure what else to do! Desperate times call for desperate measures:]


----------



## bexy (Jul 28, 2008)

well i have 2 or 3 best friends. but one BESTEST friend whom i consider my sister. i truly believe i wouldnt be alive today if it wasnt for her and her mum who took me in to live with them at age 15, washed my clothes, bought me food, came to my parent/teacher evening etc. i credit her with saving my life.

unfortunately she lives 200 miles away, because at 18 i made the decision to leave liverpool to escape my crazy family and horrid memories. i wanted a fresh start. but we speak every day, her son josh calls me his aunty becky and i see her about 6 times a year. 

this is me her and her mum. her name is jennifer and i love her more than anything.

these people are my family.
View attachment 46703



then of course, my wonderful cutie. not only is he my fiance, but he is my best friend. i never get tired of him, we never fight, we always cuddle, we do everything together and are just as mad and silly as each other :wubu:
View attachment 46704


----------



## James (Jul 28, 2008)

so here's a little collage... 

View attachment mates.jpg


View attachment mates1.jpg


View attachment mates2.jpg


View attachment mates3.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 28, 2008)

Neither of these photos are so great, but...whatcha gonna do. I feel like I have a lot of best friends in a way, but this is my very best friend, Skip (on the left in the left photo). She lived on my floor my freshman year in college. We gradually got to be better friends during school and haven't really looked back since we left. She lives in NY and I in Chicago and we tear up the phone lines many times a week. I'm fairly sure I survived adulthood because of her. That photo is taken at a party she threw for me at the bowling lanes at Port Authority in 2003! Hah. I'm also including a photo here of one of my best pals Holly (on the right in right photo), because I met her on Dims! Like...10 years ago. She moved away from Chicago but we have had lots of adventures. That's us at NAAFA last year.
View attachment 46724
View attachment 46725


----------



## shin_moyseku (Jul 28, 2008)

This is me (left) and my best friend Sebastian (right) 

View attachment n856914924_561233_2415.jpg


----------



## stillblessed23 (Jul 29, 2008)

I love my best friend, we met freshman year of high school eight years ago and we do everything together. That's my heart and we would do anything for eachother. 

View attachment meanna.jpg


----------



## Missy9579 (Jul 29, 2008)

This is my oldest and dearest friend Christine.

We have been friends for 10 years now, and just last night she said " Gosh I don't think we have ever had a fight" and she is right, we have not.

We live about 3 hours apart now, so its difficult to see each other as often as we would like.

We both just recently got engaged ( a month apart) and look forward to planning weddings together! ( she is going to elope, but she will be a bridesmaid in my wedding) ( I am not having a maid of honor, just 4 bridesmaids) 


The first picture is recent, few months ago

The others go way back, the few from 2002, and one from 2003....

We had many fun times together as single girls, if you cant tell (back when we were single!). 

And oh yes, we have both piled on a few pounds! 

View attachment 018.JPG


View attachment amissyturt1.jpg


View attachment amissyturt2.jpg


View attachment amissyturt3.jpg


View attachment 3866missyturtle.jpg


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 29, 2008)

Awww...what a nice topic! So many great pics and stories, too.


I'll have to rummage through my pics and see what I have. Like Ivy, I don't have a "bestest" friend but I have some dear friends and acquaintances...just not sure how many are in pics with me.


Dennis


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 29, 2008)

Me and my bestest bud - Paul Delacroix. Taken a few years ago in front of the Dr. Pepper museum.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 29, 2008)

These are just SOME of my best friends (I have MANY best friends), since I only have a few pictures with me and my best friends.






That's me and my friend Kristofer. We met in 9th grade and been best friends since! Then we found out that we were actually cousins!






That's me and my friend Cayce. We met at the shelter when I had to move to Alexandria because of Hurricane Katrina.






That's me and my friend A.J. We were each other's "date" for this social dance the university was holding.






This is me with my college crush, Laura. She's a really great friend who I have nothing but love for. Buuuut I never told how I felt... :doh:






That's me and my pal Justin. You might recognize him (10 points if you do). He was one of the actual few friends I had at Pineville High School and I'm glad too, because he was a lot like a brother!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 30, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> That's me and my pal Justin. You might recognize him (10 points if you do). He was one of the actual few friends I had at Pineville High School and I'm glad too, because he was a lot like a brother!



Does he sing? 








I won't give it away by saying more, because I cheated...google is my friend. 


edited to add...my GOODNESS there are some hot pics of that boy out there. If I have the right boy!


----------



## g-squared (Jul 30, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> That's me and my pal Justin. You might recognize him (10 points if you do). He was one of the actual few friends I had at Pineville High School and I'm glad too, because he was a lot like a brother!



is he Corey Feldman?


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, if you were thinking Justin Gaston from Nashville Star, you're right!

It's odd because he's the only friend I know who's a celebrity... lol


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know if this one should be on this thread or the goofiest pic thread ...or maybe both lol

Check out my hair disaster btw...that was before i had to cut half of it off. Bleach is NOT your friend ladies lol. It's now almost up to my shoulders!!!  

View attachment MeandSharronSmooching.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Jul 30, 2008)

g-squared said:


> is he Corey Feldman?



Haha, I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 30, 2008)

Me and my sister! :wubu:


----------



## Missy9579 (Jul 30, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Me and my sister! :wubu:



WOW you guys look so much alike!! 

I never had a sister :-( Looks like those that d, really enjoy it (most of the time)


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 30, 2008)

me an my bestest buds...one i met the first day of high school and we have been friends ever since, and one puts up with me on a more daily basis and i still am alive to talk about it...lol


----------



## Shosh (Jul 30, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Me and my sister! :wubu:




Lilly your sister has beautiful eyes. Stunning!



SocialbFly said:


> me an my bestest buds...one i met the first day of high school and we have been friends ever since, and one puts up with me on a more daily basis and i still am alive to talk about it...lol



I love your Hawaiin dress Dianna. Gimme.


----------



## Ben from England (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome idea for a thread. Even though we're miles apart, I still am lucky enough to get to hang out with the guys and gals I grew up with. The whole bunch of em mean so much to me. If I'm having a shit day I go and look at these pictures. 

View attachment n513290583_351081_693.jpg


View attachment Robsbd13w.JPG


View attachment Craigs2123.JPG


View attachment ChristmasEvegroup.JPG


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Jul 31, 2008)

Theyall rock. And do catalogue poses on demand


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sadly i dont know how to do the several pics in one post so I will have to multi post as i have more than one best good friend. 


First is Bubba -


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 31, 2008)

And My sosa Kitty


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 31, 2008)

And now for people - Killing two birds with one stone with this one - that is my Friend Chaz who lives out in So Cal - we have been freinds since we were 8. He came out for my 40th birthday - and that is Nancygirl in the pic. I havent known her as long as Chaz but I do love her dearly.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok almost done - this is me and Donna


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thats my sista and my mutha - both are my best friend


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 1, 2008)

I have three best friends, Amanda, Samantha, and Nanci. I don't have a pic of Amanda and I together, unfortunately.. but I do have pics of Sam and I and Nanci and I.. We used to drink a lot. Seriously. 

The first pic is of Nanci and I on St. Patty's Day before we hit the bars and were already half trashed.. we needed something green to wear! (So we went to Walgreens and found these and asked the cashier to snap this picture -- no, we are not normal.

The second pic is Sam and I during bi-monthly drunken bowling night. Yeah, I was pretty lit.  

View attachment stpattys.jpg


View attachment bowling.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 1, 2008)

*me and Ramsay top and 2nd pic is me an Emma....

I dont know how you add a line then a picture and do it again??* :doh: 

View attachment WENDY + RAMSAY=feb 08.jpg


View attachment emma_me.jpg


----------



## Purplestuff23 (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's me (on the right) and my buddy Nick


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 1, 2008)

My best friend Laura- I've known her since we were five. She lived down the street from me and had the coolest crayons! Now she lives far far away in San Francisco, but we get together a couple of times a year and chat when we can. Although my fondest wish would be to live near her and have the luxury of just hanging out or going to a movie together, it's amazing that we can go spans of time without talking and pick up right where we left off!

The first pic is from a long time ago when she lived in Spain, but it's one of my faves. The next two are from a recent trip to Las Vegas (gotta meet somewhere!).


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 3, 2008)

Awww, great pics everyone! What a fun thread!! Oh my gracious where do I start lol. I guess to be fair the first pic is Steve and I, the next pic is my bestestestest friend ever-even though she drives me crazy-Christine. I've known her for 25 years. And last but not least my dear dear friend Leesa! Who I have known for ohh..11 years now? Or as she likes to say, since I was in diapers..which just isn't true because I gave those up when I was like 2, and met her when I was 19.  Oh, and I really really really had to put one of my cat, Fiona Fluffybottoms, because she means so much to me :blush:


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't have just 1 best friend either..so i'm gonna have to include a few pics I'm afraid! This is a very narrowed down list! Ignore the fact i look drunk in all 3 pics - that's when the majority of photos of me are taken!

There's me and Edd who was one of my best friends at school, but we've probably become closer since we left:





Me and Rach - probably the housemate I was closest to whilst at uni....she's my partner in crime!





And my sister...I love her dearly. This photo's about 3 years old:


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 3, 2008)

Pics that I mentioned earlier...all of these were taken this weekend at a friend's wedding.

John and I

View attachment John and I.jpg


Nick and I

View attachment Me and Nick.jpg


And me with my two boys

View attachment Me, Nick and John.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 3, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I dont know how you add a line then a picture and do it again??* :doh:


You just have to use a site like Photobucket or Imageshack to do it


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 3, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> You just have to use a site like Photobucket or Imageshack to do it



You can do it by attaching pics here too. You can type in between the pics. Either attach them all and then type between them or attach one, type, attach another, type.

I usually attach them all and then use the preview post feature to see the pics while I type the captions.


----------



## bexy (Aug 4, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> I don't have just 1 best friend either..so i'm gonna have to include a few pics I'm afraid! This is a very narrowed down list! Ignore the fact i look drunk in all 3 pics - that's when the majority of photos of me are taken!
> 
> And my sister...I love her dearly. This photo's about 3 years old:



you really remind me of patricia quinn here!! you better know who that is!


(magenta in rocky horror in case you didnt lol)


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> you really remind me of patricia quinn here!! you better know who that is!
> 
> 
> (magenta in rocky horror in case you didnt lol)



Of course I know who that is! And thank you very much!


----------



## omracer (Aug 6, 2008)

Gingembre i think i saw you once at this festival i went to in Tavistock (Parklife it was called) earlier on the 6th July.
You were one of the singers there (The country & western one lol)

Anyway while were at it Here some pics of me & my mates (you could say that)






Im the guy in the midddle & the eyes closed






Im the one & the middle & both of them are sweet. The girl on the right i've been friends with for about 2 to 3 months or more now. I've rubbed her belly twice then we fell out cause of that then we made up.
The girl on the left I love her lots but she doesn't feel the same way about me. I still love her so much though:wubu::wubu::wubu:.


----------



## Red (Aug 6, 2008)

Me on the left with a couple of my besties, miss them rotten since I moved to the West but I get to see one of them tomorrow when she comes to stay for the weekend, can't wait!




View attachment 47310




:wubu: I heart being silly with these girlies :wubu:


----------



## kayrae (Aug 6, 2008)

me and my best


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 6, 2008)

omracer said:


> Gingembre i think i saw you once at this festival i went to in Tavistock (Parklife it was called) earlier on the 6th July.
> You were one of the singers there (The country & western one lol)
> 
> Anyway while were at it Here some pics of me & my mates (you could say that)
> ...



Unfortunately your deviant art profile says you are 15. Please return when you're 18. We look forward to it.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 7, 2008)

omracer said:


> Gingembre i think i saw you once at this festival i went to in Tavistock (Parklife it was called) earlier on the 6th July.
> You were one of the singers there (The country & western one lol)



Doesn't really matter, 'cause you're banned...but incase you're reading (or if anyone else thinks they've seen me singing in Devon!) I have never been to Tavistock, and I do not sing in public! Sorry to disappoint - must now go & hunt down this woman who's stealing my look! Lol!


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 7, 2008)

I thought he looked awfully young in those pics!





SoVerySoft said:


> Unfortunately your deviant art profile says you are 15. Please return when you're 18. We look forward to it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 8, 2008)

Red said:


> Me on the left with a couple of my besties, miss them rotten since I moved to the West but I get to see one of them tomorrow when she comes to stay for the weekend, can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Girl I was about to call the Censorship Bureau on you.  I thought your gf was gripping a fat roll! Between that and the other girlie with her leg in the air I could almost hear the virgin Mary crying. All better now though.


----------



## bexy (Aug 8, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Of course I know who that is! And thank you very much!



i knew you would..phew! did you hear mtv are remaking rocky horror?!!?


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 8, 2008)

i'm loving these pics...you all look so freaking cute with your bestest friends


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 8, 2008)

View attachment 437-RandLsmall.jpg​
This is my best friend, Linda. We've been friends for over 22 yrs!! I originally saw a picture of her in 1985 in some guy's photo album. He had collected girls pictures from "BBW Friendship Express" (a dating magazine) and hers was among them. I remember thinking she was so cute and how could I compete with cute girls like that?

Anyhow, several months later I was at a local NAAFA event in Philadelphia - a Chinese dinner. And there she was - I recognized her! I laughed and told her I'd see her picture in a photo album, etc etc.

We weren't friends at first. But we were both at a NAAFA dance in Long Island the summer of '86, and we bonded over something I did that involved another friend of hers and a guy who was hitting on me. Long story, but, it connected us from that day forward. She's my best friend and always will be 

This picture was taken in May when we took a vacation to Massachusetts and Maine.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 9, 2008)

Aw, that's a great story and photo of you both, SVS. I love hearing stories like yours!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Girl I was about to call the Censorship Bureau on you.  I thought your gf was gripping a fat roll! Between that and the other girlie with her leg in the air I could almost hear the virgin Mary crying. All better now though.





Hahah.....no no, it's just an innocent chair arm, I promise!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is a picture of me with my best friend since the day I was born... my sister!

Bear in mind that this is a REALLY old picture... lol


----------



## pat70327 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm on the left coloring on everyones face  

View attachment n570259651_453853_3590.jpg


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 11, 2008)

Now that we have a picture together I have to post it of me and my best Dims friends - Risible and SocialBFly (and Bio's hanging out in the corner too) 

View attachment dd3.jpg


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 11, 2008)

First pic my best friend of 39 years Marianne at her 40th Birthday party sitting on my lap.
Second Pic a close Friend Niki and I(partners in crime)
Third Pic My two best guy Buddies Steve(the bald one) and Derek the BHM(nikis Hubby) 
And last my elder and teacher/adviser in Native spirituality Sheila and I.
Ruth 

View attachment Boozehounds.jpg


View attachment Nik&I wed.jpg


View attachment Me&dBoyz.jpg


View attachment Sheila and I.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

This was awesome, but ohmygod do I love my friends and miss them all. DC, Florida, and a few in Michigan (2.5 hours away). *sniff* someone got a tissue? 

View attachment 20060401a_ciw_0087.jpg


View attachment 20050310a_ciw_0129.jpg


View attachment 20070413a_ciw_0437.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 12, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> This is my best friend, Linda.
> This picture was taken in May when we took a vacation to Massachusetts and Maine.


fabulous pic, Randi


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 12, 2008)

Me, and my best friend Tone. She's the girl, and I'm the guy, if anyone wondered.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 12, 2008)

this is my best friend ally and me...

excuse the face i'm making in the second one and in the first one we had no idea we were matching until we left my house...lol. 

View attachment me and alex.jpg


View attachment at party.jpg


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 13, 2008)

My best buddy jessica and myself 

View attachment resized friends.jpg


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 13, 2008)

my other best friend....the one I get naked with 

View attachment nikon 096.JPG


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 15, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> this is my best friend ally and me...
> 
> excuse the face i'm making in the second one and in the first one we had no idea we were matching until we left my house...lol.


The top pic is so cool, I just love your outfits.


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 15, 2008)

These two are two of my bestest friends since 8th grade but I've known them longer. Its wierd how we ended up becoming friends cause we dont actually have much in common. The tiny one, Kathy, was a huge tomboy in grade school who I never associated with cause I was afraid of her. The other one, Leann I went to beauty school with and we were pretty competitive with eachother. I only ended up friends with Lee cause Kat and Lee played softball together. No sports for me, I was the priss of the group. 
First pic- Highschool graduation class night (yeah my eyes were closed and what can I say it was 1991)
Second pic- Our ten year reunion
Third pic- Our fifteen year reunion 

View attachment Lee Kat Ken1.jpg


View attachment Lee Kat Ken.jpg


View attachment Lee and kat 001.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Aug 15, 2008)

i have two besties!! one would kill me if i posted her picture, but some of you folks are lucky and met her last labor day! the other one is an attention whore!







oh man. my ashley. how i love her.
please ignore the utterly stupid look on my face.
:wubu:


----------



## Ash (Aug 15, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i have two besties!! one would kill me if i posted her picture, but some of you folks are lucky and met her last labor day! the other one is an attention whore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww...I love you too! 

Also, I look like I have a Pantene bottle growing out of my head. We should take more photos standing in the bathtub.


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 17, 2008)

this is my best friend and I at a free concert in the park...(JJ Grey and the MoFro and Jimmie Vaughn)

(the picture was way bigger but I had to shrink it and it took me forever because I am not the most computer literate person. I know this is the wrong thread but anyone know an easy way to shrink a pic?!) 

View attachment me and jessi square.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 17, 2008)

bunzarella said:


> this is my best friend and I at a free concert in the park...(JJ Grey and the MoFro and Jimmie Vaughn)
> 
> (the picture was way bigger but I had to shrink it and it took me forever because I am not the most computer literate person. I know this is the wrong thread but anyone know an easy way to shrink a pic?!)



I suggest photobucket.com - it's foolproof for both Mac and PC users, and free. Upload, select resize and post the


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 17, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> I suggest photobucket.com - it's foolproof for both Mac and PC users, and free. Upload, select resize and post the code. :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> awesome thanks SO much!!!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 17, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> The top pic is so cool, I just love your outfits.


thanks! how weird was that? lol...


----------



## kitty_cat_fa (Aug 17, 2008)

This is my best friend Ry . We took these at a friends Fantasia party we has a REALLY good time. 

View attachment n115400021_30266950_8161.jpg


View attachment n516459696_59179_7120.jpg


View attachment n516459696_59176_1233.jpg


View attachment n516459696_59222_799.jpg


----------



## vermillion (Aug 18, 2008)

my bestie bestie wouldnt want her picture up
so here are some REAL GOOD ones... 

View attachment badassbitches.jpg


View attachment FUCKYEAH.jpg


View attachment punorock5.jpg


View attachment BBWJAY.jpg


View attachment punorock2.jpg


----------



## bigcutiekitkat (Aug 19, 2008)

She is my Louise, I am her Thelma.....we are each others home girl....those who know us know that where she is, I am...and where I am she is.

We have our issues, but we both know that we are there for each other through thick and thin.....better yet...thick and thicker....never mind thin..there ain't nothing thin about us...lol

Kat 

View attachment l_c7e3e66be777c34757def52d1721bd0b.jpg


View attachment ThelmaLouise.jpg


----------



## Canadian (Aug 19, 2008)

Myself and Rob, celebrating one of our many triumphs. 
Myself on the left, of course.

What a pretty little thread.


----------



## 18121984666 (Aug 19, 2008)

bestest mate (right) and me (left) 

View attachment IMG_1392.JPG


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Aug 21, 2008)

My husband Parrot Head aka Dave




Then Maxi moon who is the Lucy to my Ethel you would think it was the other way around hun with the red hair.



Then Mikayla lace and me she is always there for me


Then my beautiful daughter

I love them all.:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 21, 2008)

My cousin and I. She's one of my best friends. 






I'm on the right and she's on the left.


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 21, 2008)

Me and the belly twins, Olivia and Vermillion.





Me with my Bestest Friend (my wife) And Best Friends Jeremy and Gwen from the '07 bash. We be pirates... _Arr!_


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 31, 2008)

John, Chris and Me. We all lived together freshman year and they are still some of my best friends at school.


----------



## shazz2602 (Aug 31, 2008)

Me and my best mate on a night out! 

View attachment l_59fd06389655d60f55dec07321bb9f8a[1].jpg


----------



## itsfine (Sep 1, 2008)

I love all of these people, but we all live far away from one another!


----------



## troubadours (Sep 2, 2008)

here is a picture of me and my roomm8/bFF doing the gravy train titties bounce dance.






let me see those titties BOUUUNCE
let me see those tittiez SHAAAKE


----------



## BOXER (Sep 2, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> Me and my best mate on a night out!



Do u know that guy in the background? I Love spotting randoms in my photos!


----------



## kilo riley (Sep 3, 2008)

troubadours said:


> here is a picture of me and my roomm8/bFF doing the gravy train titties bounce dance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




look like a couple of dorks


----------



## shazz2602 (Sep 3, 2008)

BOXER said:


> Do u know that guy in the background? I Love spotting randoms in my photos!


yeah i kinda do lol


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, new pic with one of my bestest bests, Sarah


----------



## elaine dressed in cobras (Sep 9, 2008)

Me and my bestest friend Jana. :wubu: 

View attachment l_88fa6b3c41b8fc45ec4c2957fb98f666.jpg


----------



## Proner (Sep 9, 2008)

Me and one of my best, yes i have many best it's so difficult to make a choice!

P.S: Don't pay attention to the towel please 

View attachment friends01.jpg


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 10, 2008)

I love my shell monkey/shibby (shelby)


----------



## Ash (Sep 10, 2008)

This one was already posted on the East board, but it's one of my favorites ever:

View attachment originalsLD2008138.jpg


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 10, 2008)

Mashley - you two are just the cutest!


----------



## corbinFA (Sep 11, 2008)

Ashley said:


> This one was already posted on the East board, but it's one of my favorites ever:
> 
> View attachment 49432



:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## nabz28ss (Sep 13, 2008)

She has been a very special woman in my life. More than she probably ever know or believe. 

View attachment Picture 1117.jpg


----------



## SupaSexi (Sep 13, 2008)

Man, you lucky im gangsta or else I might have cried when I saw your post lol. Your special to me too, baby. :kiss2:



nabz28ss said:


> She has been a very special woman in my life. More than she probably ever know or believe.


----------



## BOXER (Sep 14, 2008)

Me and Alexis 

View attachment 02019b13275313.gif


----------



## tioobs (Sep 15, 2008)

Ashley said:


> This one was already posted on the East board, but it's one of my favorites ever:
> 
> View attachment 49432


So lovely :wubu:


----------



## Trouble256 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, Im new...thought Id post me and my BFF :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 24, 2008)

We definitely know each other best. 
















:wubu:

these are old so please excuse...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 24, 2008)

And my other besties...my sisters from other misters and James, an awesome bhm, he is...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 25, 2008)

Awww, great pictures, Ash!


----------



## charliefemme (Sep 26, 2008)

It's so inspiring to see such beautiful women...:kiss2:


----------



## FayeDaniels (Oct 1, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> I heart your idea for this thread, Melissa! Friends are the _muy importante_ in the mocha of life.
> 
> My brother is prolly my bestest friend. (I don't normally smoke, but we were hosting a July 4th party on my rooftop.) He's the good-looking one to the right.



Um....can you say cute!!! To both of you!!


----------



## FayeDaniels (Oct 1, 2008)

Ivy said:


> i love this thread! so many happy friends! i don't have a bestest friend, but i have quite a few BEST friends..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How gorgeous are you ladies!!!


----------



## FayeDaniels (Oct 1, 2008)

ClashCityRocker said:


> ok...me and one of my best friends nieve outside some snake place on melrose. guess which one i am?



F-ING STICK POSE!


----------



## Weeze (Oct 3, 2008)

If anyone knows anything about marching band, you know you'll either love or hate your section leader. I loved mine freshman year!





More section leaderness. He was my trainee senior year  (and the girl above's little bro)






But here's my bestest buddy. Ever.
be jealous.


----------



## runningman (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd just like to point out that not one of my friends has any kind of drink problem. 

Drinking is not the problem. Stopping however...... 

I'm in the red. 

View attachment SanFerminJuly04042(3).jpg


----------



## LivingCanvas (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm rather selective about my friends... but the few that I've got, they're family. =)





Me, Dicky Price & Crittle





Me & Jildo

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...update/l_48fcaf671d96c00a168f89cf170b3cd3.jpg
Asian & myself...with a guest appearance from "Punk Rock Porcupine"


----------



## saucywench (Oct 10, 2008)

View attachment 51343

Word on the street is that this guy is into fat chicks. Shhh....


----------



## supersoup (Oct 12, 2008)

hahaha, i love this picture of ashley and i.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 12, 2008)

This is one of my best friends Keri who got engaged last night.

View attachment Me and Keri 2.jpg


----------



## phatfatgirl (Oct 12, 2008)

Me and my bestie Jen, 
I've known her for about 15 years now, and all that time we have lived in the same building!  

View attachment me and cyanide.jpg


View attachment me and cy.jpg


----------



## Red Raven (Oct 13, 2008)

krismiss said:


> If anyone knows anything about marching band, you know you'll either love or hate your section leader. I loved mine freshman year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAND TEN HUT! hahahaha What do you play?


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Nov 25, 2008)

People ask us if we're twins all the time...but we're not.  I'm the one on the right...being kissed. <3


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 30, 2008)

So this is my BFF Nic and I last night







She hates this pic cuz she thinks her eyes are all squinty. Whatever. 


I'll never be able to post a pic of my other best friend cuz he's an anti-social asshole.  I love him anyways. LOL


----------



## LunaLove (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 30, 2008)

LunaLove said:


>



Those gals look oddly familiar for some reason... hmm.


----------



## Diego (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice pics everyones!






Me and Christina


----------



## hollyfo (Dec 1, 2008)

my best friends...james, terra, ivy... 

View attachment hollyandterraCTA.JPG


View attachment holame.JPG


View attachment l_3d008e2f193fbfd298dc9a38ab0e963e.jpg


View attachment jamesandhollysharetoothpaste.JPG


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 1, 2008)

These are such awesome pics.

Sadly, I've moved too much my whole life, and it just picked up. So I have nothing for now. However, I met a lot of fly, cool kids at the memorial day bash.


----------



## bexy (Dec 1, 2008)

Another one of me and my Jen.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Dec 1, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Another one of me and my Jen.



Bexy, you and your Jen are lovely!

I love being called "my Jen." I had a co-worker who, every morning without fail, would say, "Good morning, my Jen!"
She's no longer there... 

Again, you both are adorable.


----------



## bexy (Dec 1, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Bexy, you and your Jen are lovely!
> 
> I love being called "my Jen." I had a co-worker who, every morning without fail, would say, "Good morning, my Jen!"
> She's no longer there...
> ...



Aww thank you so much!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 1, 2008)

My BFF Karen. 
The teen years:
View attachment 54545


The 30 somethings:
View attachment 54548



And one of the coolest people ever...
BernaDilly!
View attachment 54549


View attachment 54553


----------



## Cupcake343 (Dec 1, 2008)

The Idea of this thread is so adorable... I just had to reply!!!
So yeah... Lauren is my bestie... we'd do pretty much everything together if we didn't live an hour away from each other 

This picture was taken at Carowinds this summer, before we got DRENCHED on the rapids ride...  (I'm the one on the left)

View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Dec 2, 2008)

Cute pics, Cupcake.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 2, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> These are such awesome pics.
> 
> Sadly, I've moved too much my whole life, and it just picked up. So I have nothing for now. However, I met a lot of fly, cool kids at the memorial day bash.



Sooooo, I'm not one of your bestest friends? I'm hurt... lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 3, 2008)

Here is what is closest to my Best Friend. [JUST because this picture deserves to be posted SOMEPLACE]






He's like a brother to me. <3

And Here we are together at his graduation party.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 3, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Sooooo, I'm not one of your bestest friends? I'm hurt... lol



Well... I didn't know you thought of me like that. Thanks.

But we haz no pics yet. That's why you need to head to a bash..... What am I saying... YOU'RE GOING TO ONE NEXT YEAR TRAINEE! And if I'm deployed and I can't go, YOU'RE STILL GOING! DO YOU UNDERSTAND THAT? Oops... MTI again.. lol 


Oh, and Hayes is still my bestest bash homeslice. He's fly. lol. AND HEY! I have pics of that! lol I really need to sleep more.

Blaze and Hayes- Young FAs of Virtue! We got room for three or four more! You and Blackjack are next in line! lol 

View attachment l_ba2e65445734d83acd4b04eb4cf2e85a.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Dec 3, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Well... I didn't know you thought of me like that. Thanks.
> 
> But we haz no pics yet. That's why you need to head to a bash..... What am I saying... YOU'RE GOING TO ONE NEXT YEAR TRAINEE! And if I'm deployed and I can't go, YOU'RE STILL GOING! DO YOU UNDERSTAND THAT? Oops... MTI again.. lol
> 
> ...



Jon you are as cute as hell.:kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 3, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Another one of me and my Jen.



I love your eyeliner in this pic Bex.


----------



## M_69 (Dec 3, 2008)

pic with my best friend

its old photo which took it last year, my hair was cut short at the time and by the way i am the guy with the long face


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a few best friends now...

My fiance Stephen, my sweet little girl Sumo, my handsome little guy Rufus, and my goofy Chance. 

All other human friends would object to me posting their pictures I am afraid  

View attachment -1.jpg


View attachment -11-1.jpg


View attachment rufus3-1.jpg


View attachment 8-6-08 017-1.jpg


----------



## Diego (Dec 3, 2008)

M_69 said:


> pic with my best friend
> 
> its old photo which took it last year, my hair was cut short at the time and by the way i am the guy with the long face



You look like my ex!


----------



## moniquessbbw (Dec 3, 2008)

This is a great thread. I cant believe I missed it when it first started. Kathleen is my BFF. We have known one another for 10 years. She has been there for me though the good, the bad and the ugly. She took care of me when I was really ill. She sent goofy messages to me saying stay alive till I get homelol Things she knew we would have a good laugh about once I got better. We understand each other better than anyone else. 

View attachment KatBFL1108005.jpg


----------



## bexy (Dec 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I love your eyeliner in this pic Bex.



thank u Shosh!


----------



## BigCutieAriel (Dec 3, 2008)

Me and my brother of course 
Me and My Bestfriend Josh
Me and my Mom
I consider them all my bestfriends 
and of course my dogs  I'll get some
pics of them up later  

View attachment mejrf.jpg


View attachment mejrr.jpg


View attachment mejosh.jpg


View attachment joshme.jpg


View attachment mome.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 16, 2008)

You all make me so jealous!
I don't have a bff.


----------



## kayrae (Dec 16, 2008)

Not even your boyfriend?!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 16, 2008)

kayrae said:


> Not even your boyfriend?!



He doesn't count.


----------



## kayrae (Dec 16, 2008)

Oooh... I'm going to tell hiiiiiiim


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 16, 2008)

kayrae said:


> Oooh... I'm going to tell hiiiiiiim



Main squeeze > BFF


----------



## ladle (Dec 17, 2008)

Me and my best pal Lenny 

View attachment Photo 6.jpg


----------



## Malarkey (Dec 17, 2008)

Aww, look at all you happy people. You and your best m8's.........i need one of those. That's it, im investing in a plant or something,lol


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 17, 2008)

My best friend, Soulmate, fiance and life partner all in one


----------



## Lunakago (Dec 18, 2008)

I love this thread!  I have 2 best friends, one female and one male.






Thats my female best friend Angelique. Her and I just met this past August, but became best friends in no time flat! I love her to death and would do anything for her that I possibly could!





:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

And this is Mario, my male best friend and now boyfriend. I've known him since I was 15, we actually met on a chat board similar to this. When we met in real life soon after meeting online, I had the BIGGEST crush on him and wanted to date him, but with me still in high school in a different state, it just wasn't a feasible option. After I graduated high school I had a boyfriend, when him and I broke up, Mario had a girlfriend... life just kinda worked against us until this year. Ever since we talked about things and decided to start dating, I've been so stinkin happy!!


----------



## frankman (Dec 22, 2008)

Me and my bestest friend in the world, my girlfriend. 

View attachment DSCN666.JPG


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 22, 2008)

Here is me with my sister, she's definately counted as my best friend!! 

View attachment 55728


and here is me with my best friend of 6 years Chris, she's amazing ^_^View attachment 55729


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 5, 2009)

I was debating if this pic deserved goofiest, best friend or well... drunk threads haha. I decided because I am with my best friend in the pic, and this one needed a bump. So yea, alcohol + football = this


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm disturbed that Jesus has apparently been beheaded and his head placed on your fridge.


----------



## Love.Metal (Feb 5, 2009)

Me and my best girly-friend, Tamara, on the right. We've been "together" for 7 years.
She is uber supportive...and funny. She keeps me sane. 

And, of course, me and my Boy ;]
He qualifies as my best friend, because he's always been there for me, and we always have fun. Above all else, we are always friends--I'm very lucky to have him.


----------



## Tania (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm on the left, pretending to be small. She's on the right, pretending to be tall. We've swapped hats. XD


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 5, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm disturbed that Jesus has apparently been beheaded and his head placed on your fridge.



Actually my friend whose place we were at is going to school to be a hair stylist and has the heads like that just laying around everywhere. It gets disturbing when its like 3 in the morning and there are like 6 just staring at you haha.


----------



## LunaLove (Feb 5, 2009)

"It's better than music"


----------



## troubadours (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## itsfine (Feb 5, 2009)

LunaLove said:


> "It's better than music"




This pic looks like you're having so much fun! I am jealous!


----------



## bodaciousroxxie (Feb 6, 2009)

my brother is my bestie for sure. 

View attachment l_5a981a0ae9f674e0c19862ee54f55ca3.jpg


View attachment l_5f862490e3b646d7716d7c3f28d68ddf.jpg


View attachment l_12ff28e27a218658d474c016994aec76.jpg


----------



## tattooU (Feb 7, 2009)

LunaLove said:


> "It's better than music"



Love it, totally adorable!

i'm totally jealz! i wish i could look that adorable in pictures, i usually just look mad and/or drunk


----------



## Rowan (Feb 7, 2009)

Im wicked envious...would be nice to have a friend or two..:blush:


----------



## bigcutiekitkat (Feb 7, 2009)

This is a pic of my Very Very BESTEST friend, and everything else you wish to call him. Nothing but true love for each other.

Kat 

View attachment 102861kat.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 8, 2009)

Those are some amazing gams you have there, kayrae!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have two besties. My number one bestie/almost sister is Meredith, and I've already posted a picture of the two of us. Here is me and my other best, Brittany.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 9, 2009)

kayrae said:


>



Good Lord, are you amazing or what?


----------



## kayrae (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm pretty amazing, yes, it's true. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 10, 2009)

We were bffs for two years and had a bit of a falling out. We're finally starting to talk again after almost 9 months. I miss her.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 11, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> We were bffs for two years and had a bit of a falling out. We're finally starting to talk again after almost 9 months. I miss her.



Aww I hope you two can figure it out and be bbfs again!

.... Who wants to be my bbf!? I unfortunately have no pics to post here


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 11, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I'm the fat one.


_and_ the cute one! :happy:


----------



## Mishty (Feb 11, 2009)

I haven't posted here yet, cause I have to many damn friends! 
But I saw this photo fromt this Summer and had to share...Thats me on the left and Sara(burning my wings away on Dims) in Gulf Shores AL, July 4th 

View attachment l_2b37cd91b058adbb7f614799ad92013e.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 11, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Aww I hope you two can figure it out and be bbfs again!
> 
> .... Who wants to be my bbf!? I unfortunately have no pics to post here



You just want more pics.


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok...you look hot in a tuxedo and you like dogs?!? What more could a girl ask for? LOL





ladle said:


> Me and my best pal Lenny


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 14, 2009)

kayrae said:


>



I love this pic! It looks like a shot for some cool new band or something.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 14, 2009)

My BFF James. He's pretty freakin awesome. I went into shock when he decided to go to college in pittsburgh 





And of course, I'm one of those lucky people who gets to call her sister her best friend


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 14, 2009)

my lovely bestie Sakhi, i'm the super white one. She's in London, on the other side of the world from me in Oz  

View attachment waxys.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 14, 2009)

I've never had a best friend before....until I met mi amor


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 14, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> my lovely bestie Sakhi, i'm the super white one. She's in London, on the other side of the world from me in Oz



This is such a sweet picture!


----------



## Cors (Mar 21, 2009)

Sandwiched between best friend and partner. <3


----------



## enxtc (Mar 23, 2009)

Rollhandler was my best friend, I am not sure where that stands now. 

View attachment PC063223.JPG


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 23, 2009)

This is my best guy friend Tyler... I'm also best friend with this sister who is also my current roommate. But Tyler and me go together like peas and carrots!


----------



## dazz67au (Mar 23, 2009)

As a long time lurker & hiding in the shadows i'll burst out of the shadows & add one of my best buddy & I. 

View attachment darren nessy bday 021_2458x1843_983x737.jpg


View attachment darren nessy bday 027_1843x2458_737x983.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Mar 23, 2009)

Haha. Good one, dazz.


----------



## MasterShake (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's me and one of my best friends (I'm on the left, he's on the right).

Have only known him a short while, but he's one of the funniest and kindest people I know.  

View attachment a002.jpg


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 28, 2009)

*I have 2 besties.. Telly & Chrissie*





*Telly Lives in Greece but came down for Christmas & his birthday in January.. this is a pic from his birthday at cookie*






*& my beautiful best friend of 18 years Chrissie. My little pixie!*


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's my best friend Nic and I at a tattoo expo a few weeks ago.

She got her 9th (i think) tattoo but I didn't get anything.


----------



## ladle (Mar 29, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Ok...you look hot in a tuxedo and you like dogs?!? What more could a girl ask for? LOL



If only I was a Billionaire you ask....
BUT WAIT!


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 29, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Here's my best friend Nic and I at a tattoo expo a few weeks ago.
> 
> She got her 9th (i think) tattoo but I didn't get anything.



A. Cute

B. How can you go to a convention and not get some ink? haha


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 30, 2009)

Me (front) & my bestie Chelle at her going away BBQ. I miss her heaps 



View attachment me&chelle.jpg


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Mar 30, 2009)

My Big and Very Beautiful Wife and I at South Street Seaport, NYC last summer! Paul


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW, Two very beautiful Ladies thank you for making my morning prettier!!
Paul 




Big Butt Asshley said:


> Susan and I have been friends for 11 years. Susan's b/f was my Italian tutor and I became close with both of them. When their relationship ended he told me I couldn't remain friends with both of them so I had to make a choice....I haven't spoken to him since. LOL
> 
> During the planning stages of my 1st wedding Susan kept wishing I had choose him, apparently I was bridezilla the 1st time around. When Phil and I got married she passed on being my maid of honor, I guess I scared her for life.
> 
> Thankfully, Susan has stuck around in good time and bad. In September of 2006 Susan and I lost our fathers 9 days apart. Both deaths were totally unexpected. As much as it sucked for both of us I felt lucky that we had each other to help deal with the shock and sadness. I just know she and I will grow old together!


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 30, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> A. Cute
> 
> B. How can you go to a convention and not get some ink? haha



A.) Thanks 

B.) I'm waaaay too indecisive... and there was like a 3 hour wait at all the good places.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 30, 2009)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> This is my best guy friend Tyler... I'm also best friend with this sister who is also my current roommate. But Tyler and me go together like peas and carrots!



So, when some one asks me "what do you get when you combine Owen & Luke Wilson ..

View attachment 61258


which happens pretty frequently, BTW. 

I can now officially say Tyler.


View attachment 61257


----------



## Proner (Mar 30, 2009)

Too hard to choose best friends but they are very good friends 
First is tooth brush pic and the second is during a party a little bit tired  

View attachment best.jpg


View attachment best1.jpg


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 30, 2009)

Haha that's tooooo funny! I guess I never noticed it before, but you're totally right... I'll have to tell him, he'll definitely take it as a compliment!



BothGunsBlazing said:


> So, when some one asks me "what do you get when you combine Owen & Luke Wilson ..
> 
> View attachment 61258
> 
> ...


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 5, 2009)

I posted this in another thread, but here you go...

My best friend, Megin, and me.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 8, 2009)

*Bump*


----------



## Gingembre (May 9, 2009)

^ ahh cute!

I am so excited to be able to add to this thread in just over 2 weeks - having a reunion weekend with my bessies/ex-housies from uni. Can't freaking wait!


----------



## disaster117 (May 16, 2009)

Well, I saw that my best friend already posted on this thread a while back; things may have changed a bit, and I may place higher than 10 months ago, so here's a few pictures of Rachel and I (I'm pretty sure she took all three of these and she likes to get as little of herself in pictures as possible, for some odd reason): 

View attachment 63777


View attachment 63776


View attachment 63780

I swear it was grape juice, but I'm glad I still look drunk. :doh:


Everyone else looks so cute together, I love best friend pictures!


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah because you know, I do it on purpose hahaha.

EDIT: Also, I'm glad you posted the most hideous ones you could find.


----------



## disaster117 (May 17, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah because you know, I do it on purpose hahaha.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I'm glad you posted the most hideous ones you could find.



"Shut up, you're beautiful", I love using your own words against you  ... and also because you know it's true. I love these pictures.


----------



## Gingembre (May 26, 2009)

I well <3 this lot:
(I'm the ginger one, the one with the slightly ridiculous white sunglasses!)


----------



## Proner (May 26, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> I well <3 this lot:
> (I'm the ginger one, the one with the slightly ridiculous white sunglasses!)



Nice pics, I love your giant Polnareff style sunglasses 
There some pics with my best :happy: 

View attachment best-1.jpg


View attachment best-2.jpg


View attachment best-3.jpg


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 2, 2009)

Why must I always bump this thread?

Funny thing here, neither of us tried to do this in these 2 pics, just kinda happened haha


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

Kristin, me, Care, and Anne on bottom

my friends.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

for unknown reasons, my head is significantly larger than anyone i know.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yay this is fun! I've gone through several bests friends in the last few years, and lets just say a few of my ex best friends turned out to not be the greatest people....all I'm gonna say....lol

Anyway...this girl is more like an older sister to me. We met through mutual friends in Fall of 07 and she's been great! I love my Niki!





And these peeps I've been friends with since I was in the 6th grade. Steven and Erica. Ignore the goofy pic...slightly intoxicated lol


----------



## cammy (Jul 9, 2009)

This thread makes me happy!


----------



## kayrae (Jul 12, 2009)

She's visiting me this weekend. Coooooooool.


----------



## NoraBadora (Jul 12, 2009)

Mmmm....chocolate. I know it's *my* best friend. :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 12, 2009)

Will be posting pics tomorrow..


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 12, 2009)

NoraBadora said:


> Mmmm....chocolate. I know it's *my* best friend. :wubu:



:smitten::smitten:Chocolate:smitten::smitten:

You are so cute:wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 12, 2009)

NoraBadora said:


> Mmmm....chocolate. I know it's *my* best friend. :wubu:


OK I did not know they made Goodie bars that big..LOL..One of my favs!:eat2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 13, 2009)

My best friend of 14 yrs found this picture of her and I when we were in high school..My gosh we look so young..





This is us now 8 yrs later..


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 14, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> My best friend of 14 yrs found this picture of her and I when we were in high school..My gosh we look so young..
> 
> 
> This is us now 8 yrs later..



Awwww hehe that's so lovely ^__^


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 14, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Awwww hehe that's so lovely ^__^


Thank You T-Bear!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

Jules and I on our way to her house.. I was over there all weekend and had a great time more pics to come!  

View attachment 080709152936.jpeg


View attachment 080709152906.jpeg


----------



## bigcutiekitkat (Aug 11, 2009)

Last Sat... we had a double date !... More like double trouble !!...lol 

View attachment are you thinking what im thinking.jpg


View attachment stop laughing.jpg


----------



## katorade (Aug 11, 2009)

She makes a point of making photos together very difficult, but I still love her:





Mom and I. One of my favorite pictures ever:






That's just not right:





I can't find my really truly horrendous dual hair-dying pic with my best bestie.  That's probably a good thing, though.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Oct 10, 2009)

We have a blast together, basically.


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Me and my ridiculously gorgeous bff seeing blink 182!


----------



## disaster117 (Oct 18, 2009)

Aw this thread. 

Disregard my annoyingly red face...
View attachment IMG_0367.JPG


----------



## joh (Oct 18, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> Aw this thread.
> 
> Disregard my annoyingly red face...
> View attachment 71707



For some reason I can never see the pictures you attach, until I quote it then click on the attachment link :/ lol..


----------



## disaster117 (Oct 18, 2009)

joh said:


> For some reason I can never see the pictures you attach, until I quote it then click on the attachment link :/ lol..



haha aw, sorry jeddidiah.


----------



## Tad (Oct 19, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> Aw this thread.
> 
> Disregard my annoyingly red face...



That is such a great pic! Back that one up well--you'll be wanting to pull that one out thirty years from now


----------



## Tau (Oct 20, 2009)

I heart this thread so hard


----------



## mel (Oct 27, 2009)

this is so cute !!!


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 5, 2009)

Kim is my little lesbian best fran. She has had the biggest crush on me foreva. lolz. I love her so much. She is always telling me how warm and soft I am. I love it. Haha. Everytime she stays over I wake up with her spooning me, it's great.


----------



## sobie18 (Nov 6, 2009)

Here she is: 

View attachment IMG_0342Resize.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 7, 2009)

Met this man when I was a child, barely 16, and he was 23. Looked out my window and there he was ~ love at first sight. We had a brief passionate love affair that was way too passionate for my 16 yr old self, so it ended and of course, I was so heartbroken (we all know how devastating heartbreak and angst can be at 16 haha). I thought keeping this man in my life even as just a friend would alleviate the horrific pain I felt (lol) which of course, made things even worse (ah, so young and dumb and naive). It sucked at first, but over time I grew up and we became wonderful friends. He was there for me when my son's father wasn't, he's been the only father figure my son has ever known, he treats my son like the precious gift that he is and he treats me like gold. I left Jersey for a while when I got engaged in 2002, which didn't pan out, and when I came back he was there, made me forget the loser I almost married, and before I knew it, by 2004 we became a couple again - this time me as an adult knew how to handle the passion and how to love him without losing myself in the process. It was a great year that I'll never forget, but even though I love this man to death, we really are better off as just friends (ftr, *I* broke it off and don't regret it). I've been fortunate to have dated some really great guys over the years who have never been jealous of this friendship because we truly are just friends. 
Here we are:




^^ 4th of July, drunk as hell, so forgive the pale face! 




^^ @ my son's 8th birthday, 5/08








^^ @ my house, late night just chillin' at home and having some drinks, 2006.

And with my son, Jordan:




^^ @ Jordan's birthday, 2008. 





^^ Christmas ~ and my son is drinking APPLE CIDER!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 7, 2009)

sobie18 said:


> Here she is:



A man who calls his bass his best friend is aces in my book! :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bump!!!! My new fav thread!!!


----------



## northwestbbw (Jan 5, 2010)

Rawr!
my bestie lindsay







Rissa and I my other bestie
lol had to cross out her major boobage goin on in this pic.


----------



## Laura2008 (Jan 6, 2010)

My best friend is named Jennifer. We met on the bus the first day of high school. We spent many nights staying up until 2AM laughing at anything and everything. We cruised around looking for guys and got in trouble together too. She only lives 40 miles from me but we don't see each other as much as we should.

The first photo is on Jenn's graduation day in 1997. She's one year younger then me. The second photo is on New Year's Eve 1997. We were visiting friends and goofing around. The third is at my house in 2008. We were playing leapfrog 

View attachment tmpphpjsLEhd.jpg


View attachment tmpphpoAMlmN.jpg


View attachment tmpphp4M3B59.jpg


----------



## maureenc (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't think she knows it, but she is the best friend I've ever had, and I care so much about her


----------



## Micara (Apr 1, 2010)

This is me and my best friend Mandy at our all-school reunion. She's been my bestie since we were about 6. We grew up down the street from each other and went all through school together, and now we even work at the same place! We couldn't be more different, but she's like my sister.


----------



## BigIzzy (Apr 3, 2010)

Me and my best bud Ben(but I call him Benny Boy) We met in second grade, we sat next to each other in class and he just wouldn't shut up, but I'm glad he didn't. :happy: 

View attachment n822033081_1813377_2256.jpg


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 3, 2010)

It's a bad pic, but it's of me, getting punched by my best friend, IronMan Tommy Cairo.

I've been friends with him since 1997, when we met for the first time at the Wildwood Convention Center. Tommy is one of the original wrestlers from ECW when it was good. He was the originator of the Singapore Cane Match along with Jim Fullington, aka The SandMan.

You really have to trust someone to let them slug you like that in the ring. And, in case anyone thinks all of this is fake, Tommy cracked one of my molars in the process. 

View attachment l_6b973a539af3b5617bfbad8094309d21.jpg


View attachment l_15a29145a8cecd7699d6ab924272ec77.jpg


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 8, 2010)

I have many people I consider my bestest friends, the ones I can always count on..........


Me & my baby. He is here for me everyday, loving and supporting me in whatever I do, and I know he forever will be.






Me & my mom. She is the strongest woman I know.






Me & my little brother. I can always count on him to make me laugh.






Me & my girl, Jen. We have been friends for so long, and we continue to have the craziest times!










Me, my brother, and two cousins. We are the four eldest grandchildren and have always stuck together from babies through today.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 8, 2010)

Well I can honestly say not only is this guy my boyfriend but he is also my BEST friend. He supports me and encourages me in ways I can't even express. If I'm having a bad day he knows just what to say to make it better. He means so much to me.











I've been friends with Steven since I was like 13 and he's like a brother to me. Out of all the friends I have we've actually never got into a fight. Love him to death! And I equally love this pic because it describes my personality in a picture LOL! 






Been friends with Erica since the 6th grade. We've been through lots- fought many times but she is one of my best friends no matter what. And IDK what the hell we were doing in this picture LOL!





And finally all three of my best friends-my boyfriend included- together for one picture on my birthday!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2010)

Me and my baby sister





Back in September, I found out that me and my other sister were adopted. We already knew that my baby sister was adopted. And if that wasn't drama enough- it turns out my and my baby sister have the same birth mom (we're 5 years apart). Crazy, right? But you can totally tell we're related. It's definitely brought us closer though.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 24, 2010)

This is me and odd-socks who is not only my best friend but also my fairy godmother! ^__^ 

View attachment lulukim.jpg


----------



## Lamia (May 29, 2010)

ok I posted this in my zombie thread on Hyde Park so yeah you're going to have to see them again. This is my niece. I had just turned 13 years old when she was born and basically from then on I pretty much helped raise her. She's my niece/sister/daughter/bestie type of friend. I left the funny commentary about me turning into a zombie. The pictures were taken at Easter just happen to fit zombification. 



Lamia said:


> This is how my transformation started.
> 
> I was having a fun little photo shoot with my niece she's the beautiful blonde and I am the other one.
> 
> ...


----------



## KnottyOne (May 29, 2010)

I know, I come and go, weird haha. So this is me and the besties after a road trip to dallas from Philly. The first one is posed, the 2nd one is how we really felt.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 29, 2010)

I've got quite a few to share, lol.

Me with my friend Aimee





And me with Charlie and Steen (3 muskateers)





And me with Daisy





And here's me with my friend Tony on Halloween
I gave him a total makeover. Picked out his outfit, lent him a wig, and did his makeup.






An my bestest bestie ever, Jeffie! We've been compared to Tommy Lee and Nikki Sixx, so that's the reference going on in the pic, lol. Love him to bits, even if we're often too busy to chat lately.






I'll stop there, lol.


----------



## lozonloz (May 30, 2010)

OK, got a couple here. I have 3 really close friends but only one of them can be caught on camera without tying them down so snapshots of them are elusive and usually stolen from me. By them. Then they are destroyed.

But there are many of me and my only girl best mate, one included. 

After those are a couple of various other friends- my fellow student who I picked up (literally!) in a Bar in Bangkok where we were studying, a group shot of the other English Students I studied with in a pool with some friends and one of me and my little brother at a Foam party.

I would like to point out that I am not permanantly drunk, it's just that its the only time anyone takes photos! 

View attachment kirime2.jpg


View attachment mattme.jpg


View attachment thaistudents.jpg


View attachment mejosh.jpg


----------



## stillblessed23 (May 30, 2010)

Me and the Bestest on our way to see Sex and The City 2! 

View attachment sex and city2.jpg


----------



## chubsmuggler (May 31, 2010)

My best buddies and me. The pic is a bit old but we are still super close. I am the brunette on the far right. >w< 

View attachment carafriends.jpg


----------



## jenboo (Jun 2, 2010)

maureenc said:


> I don't think she knows it, but she is the best friend I've ever had, and I care so much about her



Haahaa! Nice try!


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

Ladies thanks for posting these pics u all look amazing


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 2, 2010)

Heres a picture of my best Sherman and I friend sleeping.


----------



## adolan55 (Jun 11, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> OK, got a couple here. I have 3 really close friends but only one of them can be caught on camera without tying them down so snapshots of them are elusive and usually stolen from me. By them. Then they are destroyed.
> 
> But there are many of me and my only girl best mate, one included.
> 
> ...



I love how your guy friend in that picture looks so surprised that you picked him up! What a great picture! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 11, 2010)

Me and my friend jerry






Me and Tom at the Coors Brewery. Free beer at the end tour. We went 7 times in one day.


----------



## Micara (Jun 12, 2010)

This is the picture that my good friend Tabetha and I sent to Eric (Weirdo890) after he told us that he had just went to Starbucks. (We were just lamenting about how much we wanted Frappucinos, but were stuck at work!) 

Ask him how many pics he has where I'm flipping him off!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 12, 2010)

Last year's pic at a Christmas ball. Me and my best girl friend! Friends 4 eva. Don't we look like blood sisters?


----------



## StaySafeTonight (Jun 13, 2010)

Me with my foreign friends!


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 18, 2010)

Me and Lulu (odd-socks) Just having some giggles! 

View attachment 2010-04-25-001422.jpg


View attachment photo(24).jpg


View attachment photo(25).jpg


----------



## Malarkey (Jun 18, 2010)

Haha! I <3 all of these photos! You all make me want to run out and take silly pic's with friends. Matter 'O fact, think i'll do just that!


----------



## lalatx (Jun 19, 2010)

I have several best friends... In order of appearance... Megan, Gaby, Gaby, Amanda & Gaby, Amanda. 

View attachment 33.jpg


View attachment 12.jpg


View attachment 38.jpg


View attachment 31.jpg


View attachment 39.jpg


----------



## sarie (Jun 22, 2010)

i love this thread :>

this is somewhat difficult for me so i'll narrow it down to four

leigh/bean and me. best friends for about ten years! this was at fiveish in the morning a couple of years back. clearly we were quite roughed up, but i continue to love it so because we both look so genuinely happy 





amy and me. best friends for about eight years. she is my life coach <3





brother and me. best friends for life; most hysterically hilarious and bright boy i've ever known! 





karin/kk and me. best friends for about ten years! she is my inspiration in wit, charisma, and irrational thinking/behaviour <3


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 22, 2010)

My friends and I on an outing last night celebrating Tony's(the guy in white) birthday. We went to a dark and creepy place and it looked like the perfect setting for the beginning of a horror flick. We joked about it until we started creeping ourselves out.


----------



## aocutiepi (Jun 23, 2010)

My little sister is my bestest friend. She's on the right.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 26, 2010)

From going out tonight to celebrate Tony's (the tall guy) birthday!


----------



## colt13 (Jun 27, 2010)

I run from the camera, but this is one of the most touching threads on here. Thanks for sharing.:eat1:


----------



## lostinadaydream (Jun 28, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> From going out tonight to celebrate Tony's (the tall guy) birthday!



Nice hair, nice smile, wow!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 28, 2010)

lostinadaydream said:


> Nice hair, nice smile, wow!



Thank you . I forgot to mention I'm not actually that short lol. I was making sure not to block anyone in the frame and bent down a little. I think it made the picture that much cooler lol.


----------



## SMA413 (May 17, 2011)

Me and my BFF Nic when I went to go visit her back in March





Me and my other BFF Aden, my nephew.


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 22, 2011)

Me and my bestie at Bret Michaels concert  

View attachment CathyandAmy.jpg


----------



## Mishty (May 22, 2011)

The first is with Dr.Jamie, the most beautiful,faithful boy on earth, and so uber smart he frightens me.

Second is my best friend Marc, whom I call Baby Diddy, because we're full of really stupid quirky humor. 

Third is my older cousin Heather(more like a sister) Paige(the Gangster) and me close to Christmas at a bluegrass fundraiser.

Sunni, Jesse and me, these two are like milk and honey.

And lastly, Sunni and I, we're Red Cross friends, bosom buddies,soul sisters, besties from the westie. 

View attachment 66238_1676404995201_1389758866_31821830_1631792_n.jpg


View attachment 207465_2004729443107_1389758866_32413479_743148_n.jpg


View attachment 73827_1747744058633_1389758866_31949136_1244000_n.jpg


View attachment 74521_1722525108175_1389758866_31906540_5506194_n.jpg


View attachment 66378_1705175394443_1389758866_31872609_5425520_n.jpg


----------



## Mishty (May 22, 2011)

My little cousin April and Tricky Nikki on New Years.

Second, Derek(Durk) and me one drunken night...he's so sassy.

Lisha Fay and me, gettin' our snuggle on.

My Wife and me at the pool.

My godson/cousin Tre, the most lovely little fart ever, outside after the tornadoes cooking marshmallows.... 

View attachment 168413_1858319782957_1389758866_32162021_5967993_n.jpg


View attachment 163268_1786261501545_1389758866_32025237_3639863_n.jpg


View attachment 163232_1815647236170_1389758866_32090200_5128804_n.jpg


View attachment jjjjjjjjjjjjjjj.jpg


View attachment Image1509.JPG


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 31, 2011)

I've got one Bestest friend in this whole little world. <3






The silliest [by far] picture of me and my best lady. [Infact, I used this one to make her birthday card. Lol]


----------



## JulianDW (Jun 3, 2011)

Me and my best bud posing next to a painting we liked at the Fine Arts Musuem. My friend seems to have gotten a little too into it.. 

View attachment 28223_746173300816_25524037_40728218_1061586_n.jpg


----------



## Deacone (Jun 3, 2011)

My bestiest bestival friend 
















<3


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 5, 2011)

I finally get to post in this thread. One of my bestest friends used to post around here a lot and her username was Rainyday. She's very particular about what gets posted of her on the internet these days, though (and I think rightfully so), so she never wanted a pic of us together posted because they all showed our faces. So finally, when I went to visit her this past week, we got one she'd actually allow me to post. Here you go. Me with my bestest friend Rainy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 5, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I finally get to post in this thread. One of my bestest friends used to post around here a lot and her username was Rainyday. She's very particular about what gets posted of her on the internet these days, though (and I think rightfully so), so she never wanted a pic of us together posted because they all showed our faces. So finally, when I went to visit her this past week, we got one she'd actually allow me to post. Here you go. Me with my bestest friend Rainy:


Beautiful pic and it makes me happy too.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jun 18, 2011)

Meet Rosie! My best friend/partner in hooliganism. 

View attachment Photo on 2011-06-03 at 21.32 #2.jpg


----------



## Kamily (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is a pic of me and my bff (and cousin) SaraLaughsAlot. The pic was taken last night on our girls night out. We had lots to eat, lots to drink and lots of laughs.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jun 27, 2011)

Two of the prettiest girls ever! =) 

and look at them eyes! you know who we belong to!! hahaha i love you girl keep your head up i'm so glad you are my bff!!! =)


----------



## Kamily (Jun 27, 2011)

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> Two of the prettiest girls ever! =)
> 
> and look at them eyes! you know who we belong to!! hahaha i love you girl keep your head up i'm so glad you are my bff!!! =)





Hell yes we are!  Luv u too girl. :wubu:


----------



## khrestel (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's some of my very best friends in this world... and some family too.


----------



## Tad (Oct 25, 2011)

khrestel said:


> Here's some of my very best friends in this world... and some family too.



Great pic! You all look lovely and happy. Wedding pic?


----------



## khrestel (Oct 25, 2011)

Tad said:


> Great pic! You all look lovely and happy. Wedding pic?



Yep. There's me, my hubby, best men (other one is Panu's brother), my brother and his gf who was my other maid-of-honor and my BFF who's the other. I'm especially happy my brother has found someone I've became so good friends with. It has also taken me closer to him.


----------



## Tad (Oct 25, 2011)

Cool, Khestrel! You look like a group that would be fun to meet--I'm glad to know you all get along quite well!


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Nov 12, 2011)

Did I not mention I used to be a power ranger??? hehe I'm blue, my sister Andrea is yellow,Josh is red, Liz is pink, and I'm not sure who invited Allen.  Then just assorted pic's of Liz, Andrea, and I being goofy...  

View attachment saywhat.jpg


View attachment 39692_1597916867335_1218418843_31674488_7242251_n.jpg


View attachment 206823_1026868551414_1216313254_66314_2553_n.jpg


View attachment 208491_1026867991400_1216313254_66301_8165_n.jpg


View attachment 215194_1026869191430_1216313254_66330_8117_n.jpg


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Dec 4, 2011)

Me (blackxblonde hair), my bff (curly hair and glasses), and her sister (blonde with freckles):
















I smile so much looking at the pics from that night.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2011)

Richard has been my best friend for over 11 years and I think this is like the ONLY picture I have of both of us. He hates taking pictures. It was at our friend's wedding a few weeks ago.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think you can take a bad picture, lady.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks, darlin


----------

